# Is my puppy pure or Rottweiler mixed



## Abcampbell (Apr 1, 2021)

Got her from the animal shelter and they said they didn't know for sure.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she’s a mix.
may not be gsd or rottie..... could be both with a lot of other things mixed in too. spaniel, aussie...


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Not sure on breeds, but definitely a mix.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here are some pictures of rottweiler german shepherd mix dogs.



german shepherd rottweiler cross puppies - Google Search


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Definitely not pure GSD and looks more like something smaller in there. Cute pup


----------



## Abcampbell (Apr 1, 2021)

She's only 2 months old so I'm just gonna have to wait a while and see what happens. But they said the mom was Gsd and their was only 3 options for the dad so not sure.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Abcampbell said:


> But they said the mom was Gsd and their was only 3 options for the dad so not sure.


Cute pup. If there were only three possibilities of male dogs that bred with the female GSD, did they happen to know what breed the other two potential sires were?

You could always do an Embark DNA test and find out what all is in the puppy if you're really curious.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

When we got the PB mix from the shelter they had 'german shepherd' written on his paperwork. When I went to buy him a license I told the town clerk he did not look at all like a german shepherd and she laughed as she told me they only have three breeds at the shelter and the dog is either german Shepherd or one of the other two. 

Your puppy is adorable, gonna be a real cutie!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 4, 2021)

Your puppy is cute but I don't see Rott or a lot of German Shepherd. It looks like there is something smaller mixed in there.


----------



## Abcampbell (Apr 1, 2021)

Catrinka said:


> Cute pup. If there were only three possibilities of male dogs that bred with the female GSD, did they happen to know what breed the other two potential sires were?
> 
> You could always do an Embark DNA test and find out what all is in the puppy if you're really curious.


Every time I ask questions they give me some half answer so I'll definitely do the embark test.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The test is very accurate and will give you answers. My rescued dog looked purebred as a puppy and is not. Your dogs doesn’t look purebred. They have have the mother but unless they did a DNA test, she could be a mix too. Shelters are notoriously bad at breed identification.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I see a smaller breed in her face...not sure what...but it's the sweetest little face !


----------



## Life with Adrian. (Jan 18, 2021)

Adrian is a Rottweiler mix. Does she have dewclaws?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cute asky American mutt. I love her keen and perky eyes


----------



## Abcampbell (Apr 1, 2021)

Life with Adrian. said:


> Adrian is a Rottweiler mix. Does she have dewclaws?


Yes


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

they both look whipsmart!






Dog Training Commands in Several Languages


Common commands used for communicating with dogs in several languages.



www4.uwsp.edu


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

she is a pup from the A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E breed !!!!!!!


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

I want to say, who cares. Adorable pup, gonna be a looker.


----------

